
Pack Your Bags – Systemd Is Taking You to a New Home - ingve
https://hackaday.com/2019/10/16/pack-your-bags-systemd-is-taking-you-to-a-new-home/
======
Someone
_”What that means is that you could keep the home directory for example on a
USB stick or external disk, and seamlessly move it between, say, your
workstation at home and your laptop whenever you’re on the move.”_

What year is it? There’s this thing called “the internet” that allows you to
mount your home directory wherever you want. We could have “home directory
providers” that store your home directory in the cloud, with a fast connection
about anywhere.

Steve Jobs had something similar in 1990 or thereabouts, moving between home
and NeXT’s offices. Universities had that in the 2000s (possibly still today),
but restricted to their network, too.

